# RRSP Contributions before the deadline but after you file your taxes



## plen (Nov 18, 2010)

If I were to file my taxes in late February and then contribute more to my RRSP before the deadline, where do I claim these contributions? Do I need to amend my tax return or can they easily be added to my 2011 tax return?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

You have two choices:

(1) adjust your filed return using the T1ADJ form; or

(2) claim the deduction on your 2011 taxes.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Last year I filed Feb 15, but included all contributions made before Feb 29. 

I would just add it all in when you file in late Feb. Not a big deal. Just be sure everything adds up.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You might want to consider making your contribution earlier.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

plen said:


> If I were to file my taxes in late February and then contribute more to my RRSP before the deadline, where do I claim these contributions? Do I need to amend my tax return or can they easily be added to my 2011 tax return?


The deadline is Mar 1st. Why don't you just delay filing for a week or so?


----------

